

Outsourcing mobile client dev - oddboy

hi gang,<p>i'm working on a project for the mobile space.  there are two pieces.  smartphone client and server backend.  the backend is where all the magic happens and that's what i'm currently focused on.  the front end is essential, but I have limited time/resources to work on iphone/android/blackberry apps AND the backend stuff.<p>i've read a few threads here on HN about outsourcing and what a nightmare it can be.<p>I'm curious to know:<p>-if anyone is in the same boat as me
-if you are, how you're solving that problem
-whether outsourcing is still a nightmare
-any suggestions on where to find good, short term (which could turn into long term if we get along), reasonably priced mobile app development.<p>cheers,<p>oddboy
======
michaeldwp
Outsourcing isn't so bad, but you do have to be careful. I'd recommend against
going with anyone who isn't doing the actual development (i.e. someone who
hires other specialized people to do the actual work).

I only have two experiences with outsourcing so far, and that was the case for
my first time. He emailed me shortly after "starting" the project, saying that
development had stopped and that he was looking for a developer to replace the
last one. More emails with more excuses followed, taking up the original time-
frame for the project, and then he just stopped emailing entirely.

So, if you get the slightest hint that the person you're talking to wouldn't
be able to get the job done if a staff member leaves, then go with someone
else.

If, however, you manage to find a good developer/team that has either has a
strong portfolio, or enough successfully completed projects (on a site like
<http://rentacoder.com> [aka <http://vworker.com]>), then you shouldn't have a
problem.

Just do a bit of upfront research on the person/people before committing to
anything. Make sure you feel comfortable in their ability to get the work
done, backing that up with data of some sort, and you should be fine to
outsource.

------
zemariamm
I have the same problem as you. I'm currently developing the backend and
mobile apps (android only), I try to choose tools that allow me to develop as
fast as I can (right now, I'm using the combo: android + appengine (python).
Tell me how it goes for you :) and good luck

------
sunkan
I could potentially help you, I run a boutique mobile dev company
<http://www.mokriya.com>, but our rates aren't comparable to outsourcing
firms, since we are based in US. My contact info is in my profile, if you want
to contact.

I think the secret to success with getting outsourced work done properly is
constant communication. Make them upload the work weekly to a github account.
If you engage someone and he/she hasn't produced anything for more than 2 to 3
weeks, he is unlikely to produce anything in the future.

------
spif
Of course you can go about outsourcing in many different ways. We've been
baldy burnt with some freelancers and others have been a real blessing. I
recently wrote a long history of developing an Outlook plugin here:
<http://24waystostart.com/2010/frog-driven-development/>

I find though that nothing beats being on location with developers in the same
room while working on a project. Find someone close by or at least willing to
start off the project together on location.

------
charlesdm
I'm a freelance mobile developer that works together with a great front end
developer. We mainly develop iOS and Android applications.

You can see some of our work at <http://kuugu.com/>. I also have a list of
projects that I've worked on alone -- both professional & personal. Send me an
email at cdmba1@gmail.com if you're interested or want to have a chat.

------
antonioe
I would suggest you spec out the project exactly how it should be delivered.
Plenty of time I see people starting projects with our a complete idea of what
should be delivered or even worse have too much feature creep.

Also set milestones that are connected with payments so that you do not get
the "delay game".

------
imasr
Maybe I could help. I've been working on mobile dev last couple of years
(iPhone/J2ME) remotely from Argentina. Email me if you're interested.

------
shareme
Oddboy you may be able to use one of the cross-platform mobile frameworks thus
redcuing your mobile client dev time some of them are:

Rhomobile PhoneGap QuickConnect

